# What age does a jumperoo last to?



## meow951

Looking at buying a jumperoo for LO as everyone says they are brilliant but just wondering what age they can use/would use them up until?


----------



## DCS

they are amazing. one of the best thing we have brought for lo. the fisher price website says
Maximum Weight & Height 25 lbs. (11.3 kg) and 32" (81 cm)

hth


----------



## blondey

I think generally until baby is mobile as they probably won't want to be confined to it once they are on the move.

Oh and as long as they don't exceed the height and weight recommendations!

We have just started putting LO in hers once a day and she really seems to like it and is getting the hang of it. So so cute to watch too!

xx


----------



## Fabby

My Lo absolutely love his


----------



## Rubys mammy

Ruby absolutely loves hers, one of the best things I bought x


----------



## hmcx

We used ours from 3 months to about 9/10months! Finally sold it on this week!


----------



## Aunty E

We used ours until Imogen was walking which was about fifteen months. When we got it out for Teddy last month, she tried to climb into it :)


----------



## minties

Mine was good from 4 months to 6 months, by then he was crawling and had zero interest in being confined.


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

My LO started at 3 months and is 6 months now and lives in it he hates to be taken out. He is starting to crawl though so don't know how much longer it will last, but it was the best purchase we ever made!


----------



## LogansMama

Both my boys love(d) the jumperoo! Def worth the money!

With #1 he lost interest around 10 months when he started walking.

#2 will still bounce in it at 14 1/2 months - but he isn't walking yet.... I would assume once he is, he'll be done with it! *Which should be any minute now - he is SO close!*

Like others have said - once they are mobile - they are usually not too happy being confined for very long.


----------



## SRTBaby

My LO still uses it, he loves his Jumperoo and loved his swing. When he is having a tough day i put him in the Jumperoo and he swings back and forth i think he finds it soothing.


----------

